# rempalcement mot pat autre mot SED



## symbol (21 Mars 2018)

Bonjour

Dans cette ligne :

```
echo   "résultats du, ${affichagedate}" >> /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.txt | sed -i -e 's/- Midi :/,Midi/g' /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.txt
```

le mot "- Midi" est bien remplacé par ",Midi", mais je me retrouve avec 2 fichiers, le 1er s'appelle "RESULTATSvocal.txt" (c'est normal) et un 2e qui se nomme "RESULTATSvocal.txt-e" (et ca c'est pas normal)

Je n'arrive pas a savoir ce qui ne va pas :-/

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2018)

Salut *symbol*

Teste ce final -->

```
sed -i '' 's/- Midi/,Midi/g' /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.txt
```


----------



## symbol (21 Mars 2018)

Merci de ta réponse.
Finalement j'ai mis 

```
echo   "résultats du ${affichagedate}" | tr  "-"  "," >> /Users/xxx/Desktop/RESULTATSvocal.txt
```

et ca fonctionne


----------

